
The Programming Language Benchmarks Game - ggregoire
https://benchmarksgame-team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/
======
ggregoire
Didn't know Python was that slow.

vs php: [https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/php.html)

vs node: [https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/node-python3.html)

vs go: [https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/go-python3.html)

~~~
igouy
Was Python fast enough for the programs you wrote?

